# Ever had a cop as an Uber driver? These people apparently did



## Pepo (Sep 9, 2014)

I am linking a thread from a different message board. Below is the original post





I was eating dinner at a friend's house last night, and one of the couples that was there spoke of something that happened on Saturday night.

They took an Uber from the bar, and the driver told them that he was an off-duty cop, and they mentioned that he was eerily quiet and un-engaged most of the ride(which I supposed isn't that out of the norm for an Uber driver.)

They said that they asked the Uber driver if he would swing by McDonalds drive-through, and he did. He said that while they were in the drive-through, a strong stench of marijuana became evident outside of the vehicle, presumably from the vehicle in front of them.

They told us that the driver had his police radio in the car, and called in the tag of the vehicle in front of them, and he requested for them to be pulled over. The car pulled off, so they aren't sure if he got pulled over or not.

Firstly, if the vehicle in question was riding around smoking a blunt with the windows down in a drive-through, they likely deserved any consequences that they might have faced. I'll go ahead and get that out of the way.

Secondly, it didn't seem like through the conversation that he was exactly trying to use Uber as an undercover guise, seeing as how he told them that he was police.

My question is, does his actions seem unethical to anyone else to be doing police work when you are driving folks around for money? Not to mention that the marijuana smell could have come from another source, and not the vehicle in front of them.

It would have given me a really weird vibe if I were in my friends' shoes, being the passengers of the Uber, and they stated that they were weirded out.

It also made me think about how LE could easily use Uber in some kind of random undercover aspect.

Thoughts?


----------



## Madmcupcake (Sep 19, 2015)

An undercover might have fun in my market of Vegas. PAX are always much too intoxicated, on drugs, talking about recently using them, getting them, etc. Talk of prostitution, picking up in illegal areas,.. lol

If I Was out having fun partying, even all legal,.. I don't think I'd want a cop uber driver. It'd kill my buzz a bit!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

kind of weird for an off-duty cop to be ubering in the first place.

I'm assuming that he earns a living in his day job.
He also should have little to no trouble either doing overtime, or some sort or in a security type gig where he earns more...

Only 'upside' would be the social aspect (not saying Uber driver is a great social experience, but there are people who read an article or watched something on TV and find Uber to be an interesting "wave of the future" social experiment)

Driving socially, and at the same time trying to 'baller-block' random people's evenings by radioing-in reports is pretty lame/weird. Not the type of stable person I'd really want to be paying to drive me.

I don't think that undercover units intentionally drive Uber to nickle-and-dime random violations either, although it's not totally inconceivable.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cops are cops 24/7. Off duty, on duty, on vacation, whatever. It would have been a dereliction of duty to IGNORE laws being broken. As for a cop doing Uber on the side I find that EXTREMELY unlikely. Unless its a small town with few other secondary income prospects cops can generally bank doing moonlight security gigs. The amount of money a cop would get from Uber is LAUGHABLY small in comparison. I don't believe this for a second.


----------



## Kickrocks (Dec 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> Cops are cops 24/7. Off duty, on duty, on vacation, whatever. It would have been a dereliction of duty to IGNORE laws being broken. As for a cop doing Uber on the side I find that EXTREMELY unlikely. Unless its a small town with few other secondary income prospects cops can generally bank doing moonlight security gigs. The amount of money a cop would get from Uber is LAUGHABLY small in comparison. I don't believe this for a second.


Im a police officer in a larger department and I drive Uber in my off time.....

Not that unlikely. Think of the perks here. I get to do my second job whenever I feel like it. Don't have to find an overtime shift where I deal with the stresses of job. It's nice to have a relaxing off time gig so I can decompress from days of being on duty.


----------



## Kickrocks (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh and to chime in on the OP... I would only call something in while off duty if whatever what happening was a significant safety risk to society. In this case, a possible DUI poses a danger to other motorists.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Didn't read your post but I've driven a few off duty police officers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The more cops out there the better IMO. But then I'm not driving around impaired. I have to avoid those people.


----------



## Kickrocks (Dec 10, 2016)

I dont think most cops have any intention of ruining someone's good night. If you aren't hurting anyone, why should I interfere.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Pepo said:


> I am linking a thread from a different message board. Below is the original post
> 
> I was eating dinner at a friend's house last night, and one of the couples that was there spoke of something that happened on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Yeah I drove a cop before. I asked him what he did for a living after I was speeding like crazy, I slowed down after I found out.

And yes cops will always be unethical. Power corrupts.


----------



## BEXi (Oct 25, 2016)

Crimestoppers.. get paid, yo.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Kickrocks said:


> Im a police officer in a larger department and I drive Uber in my off time.....
> 
> Not that unlikely. Think of the perks here. I get to do my second job whenever I feel like it. Don't have to find an overtime shift where I deal with the stresses of job. It's nice to have a relaxing off time gig so I can decompress from days of being on duty.


Uber just recently showed up in Kennewick/Tri-Cities -- welcome!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pepo said:


> My question is, does his actions seem unethical to anyone else to be doing police work when you are driving folks around for money?
> Thoughts?


Not at all. In fact, here in AZ all taxi, limo and livery operators are encouraged to report unlawful acts. In the paperwork we receive with our business license from the Dept of Transportation it states to call 911 for any illegal actions you believe are occurring on the roadways. 
About 8 years ago I witnessed a pretty serious hit and run. I called 911 and within minutes the police had the felon caught. During my witness interview with the county attorney I found out that the driver was almost 4 times the legal limit. 
The police will always appreciate an extra set of eyes and ears out there. Especially the late night drivers.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I had a pax once who told me his dad was a cop by day and uber driver at night. It kind of made sense the way he put it. He wanted to take drunks off the road and make some extra cash.

As far as unethical... yeah probably. I don't think police are supposed to do police work when off duty... though I'm not friendly at all to people who get inebriated and drive (that's what Uber/Lyft drivers are for)


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

I have had a few off duty LEO as riders. Never been a rider so not sure how many moonlight as uber


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

K-pax said:


> I had a pax once who told me his dad was a cop by day and uber driver at night. It kind of made sense the way he put it. He wanted to take drunks off the road and make some extra cash.
> 
> As far as unethical... yeah probably. I don't think police are supposed to do police work when off duty... though I'm not friendly at all to people who get inebriated and drive (that's what Uber/Lyft drivers are for)


It's in no way unethical. In fact, an ordinary civilian not calling in a criminal activity is unethical.

Ethics aren't about letting people get away with crimes, it's about doing what's right without needing a law or ordinance to compel you to do the right thing.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it unethical for me to call the police to inform them the lady who was pass out drunk in my car just had me drop her off at her destination address and just got into her own car and pulled away?

Not at all. Unethical would be if I didn't call.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

If the policeman offers me water or mints I am pleased.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Yeah I drove a cop before. I asked him what he did for a living after I was speeding like crazy, I slowed down after I found out.
> 
> And yes cops will always be unethical. Power corrupts.


I'm not looking out for cops over my shoulders at night while withdrawing money from the ATM. I love seeing more cops around. A few bad apples, duh anywhere and any job has them. I'm a minority and I've interacted with cops and never had a problem. Guess how? Treat them respectfully and you don't get any problems. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberChicago80 said:


> If the policeman offers me water or mints I am pleased.


I always give 5 stars if they offer those to me, unless the handcuffs are too tight.


----------

